# Amp tech in Edmonton



## JMann (Feb 18, 2007)

Anybody know of a reputable tube amp technician in Edmonton? Thanks in advance!

Jim


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Is Chuck Frank at C4 still doing it?

If so... 780-478-8160, [email protected]


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Lindsey, Edmonton Audio. Expect a long wait and not cheap, but good.

I've not used C4 but his reputation has always been excellent ^^


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

keto said:


> Lindsey, Edmonton Audio. Expect a long wait and not cheap, but good.
> 
> I've not used C4 but his reputation has always been excellent ^^


Chuck is usually pretty slow as well but I heard he also got a full-time gig elsewhere so he's only doing tech work part-time. I haven't ever used Lindsey but have chatted with him and that was really good as he was very helpful. He did repairs on some Hammonds for my brother and that turned out very well.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

Linsey Umrysh is who the pros go to in Edmonton.

Edmonton Audio Works
17312 - 108 Ave
(780) 483-2017

Expect him to try to discourage you from doing business with him.
He has too much work already.
Most people won't wait for him because it will take him at least two or three months before he even looks at it.
However, if you have a tricky problem that others have tried and failed to figure out then Linsey is your best bet.

(by the way ... there is no D in his name)


----------

